# Gavin Fisso?



## kiwashere (May 6, 2010)

First post! woooh.

Anyways. I am a commuter biker and i honestly know little to nothing about bikes. Ive only been riding for about a year, on my about 30-40 year old 10 speed schwin. (which you cant find the information about.. my guess is its an old varsity) This bike is old, heavy, and falling apart. I thought it was time for a new bike, so I went ahead and purchased a Gavin Fisso from roadbikeoutlet.com due to my low budget. Its still being shipped. Does this bike appear to be a decent bike? Will it ride better than my old schwin? Btw, I ride in Atlanta


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It's looks like a good deal.....Please post a review when you get the bike.....


----------



## kiwashere (May 6, 2010)

Just got the bike today and assembled it in under two hours. rides like a champ, very smooth and stylish. I would recommend this bike to anyone looking for an entry level single speed/fixie.


----------

